# Verbindung mit JDBC zu SQL server 2005 mit Java



## hadda (30. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem: Ich erstelle zur Zeit ein kleines Java Programm, welches eine Verbindung zu einer MS SQL server 2005 Datebank aufbauen soll, nichts großartiges also. 

Als Compiler nutze ich JDBC in Version 1.2 liegt vor und ist auch im CLASSPATH eingetragen. Da eine integrierte Authentifizierung genutzt werden soll, nutze ich auch die sqljdbc_auth.dll, habe sie sowohl  in die User Libraries eingebunden als auch im CLASSPATH. 

Nun zu meinem Problem: ich führe mein Programm aus, kommt es zu folgender Exception: 

Verbindung fehlgeschlagen com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerException: Dieser Treiber ist nicht für integrierte Authentifizierung konfiguriert.
Dieser Treiber ist nicht für integrierte Authentifizierung konfiguriert.

30.03.2008 23:04:54 com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.AuthenticationJNI <clinit>
WARNUNG: Failed to load the sqljdbc_auth.dll


Bitte sie um Ihre Hilfe.
Liebe Grüße
Hadda


----------



## zerix (31. März 2008)

Hallo,

kopiere die Datei einfach mal in den Ordner C:\Windows\system32.

MFG

Sascha


----------



## hadda (31. März 2008)

Danke für antwort welche Datei meinen Sie?

Liebe Grüße
Hadda


----------



## mk666 (31. März 2008)

Die sqljdbc_auth.dll.


----------



## hadda (1. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich danke euch Sehr. es hat geklappt.

Viele Grüße,
Hadda


----------

